# Muffler Mod>>>445 Husqvarna



## TheLastDaze (Sep 21, 2009)

Hello all, 

Newbie here.. I've got a little sawing under my belt but not much to say the least.. Actually saying least would fit more, anyhow I have a newer Husqvarna 445 xtorq and it tends to bog down while cutting. I've been lurking here for a couple weeks and read some threads about muffler mods. 

someone said some huskys cant be modded. Does anyone know if a husky 445 can be modded simply to over come this bogging? I'd like to take a drill to it.. 

It makes me wish I still had my 041, sold it to buy this cuz the stihl didn't have a chain break and the wife was worried with me not having any Real experience.. 


also it still has the stock chain which i've already had to sharpen, can anyone recommend a good chain.. someone told me something about a yellow one stihl made (i think) very aggressive... 

I have an 18" bar..

any feedback/experience would be great..


----------



## husky455rancher (Sep 21, 2009)

sure you can mod the muffler. all my saws have modded mufflers cept the lowly 142. only reason i didnt mod that is cuse i didnt wanna deal with the cat. i only use the saw for real small stuff anyway so its no bother. 

ive heard the x torq engines dont respond as well to mods as the older style do. but i have no first hand experiance just from what ive read on here. 

so i say go open her up! its not gonna hurt anything thats for sure.


----------



## willis09r (Sep 21, 2009)

My experience with the 445 x-torq or somethin like that is...........
it's a nice ,cheaper, fast running S.O.B. I thought it cut great
with an 18" bar too. Maybe you are just trying to do to much 
with that saw. If you change to a Stihl RSC chain maybe you
should go with a 16" bar as well when you make the change.

I'd say if it's bogging down while cutting, then something is
wrong or you're just pushing on it too hard.


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Sep 21, 2009)

If the cutters are sharp there shouldn't have to be any pushing it through to cut. If I catch myself forcing the saw to cut it's time to swap out chains or service the one I'm using.

Once a new saw is broken in, it will almost be the difference between night and day with it. That's been my experience anyway.


----------



## Husq445 (Sep 22, 2009)

this is my 445 muffler mod. Quite loud though. 3/4in ID aluminum pipe welded in.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice looking muffler mod. Run 10 tanks of gas/oil mix thru it and you will think you are running a completely different saw.


----------



## J.W Younger (Sep 22, 2009)

Husq445 said:


> this is my 445 muffler mod. Quite loud though. 3/4in ID aluminum pipe welded in.


how did you weld it?


----------



## TheLastDaze (Sep 22, 2009)

Husq445 said:


> this is my 445 muffler mod. Quite loud though. 3/4in ID aluminum pipe welded in.



sweet..!! did you have to re-tune it? Did it make a difference in the performance... mine tends to bog when under load, I think i'll swap chains and ease up on it a bit see if that makes a difference..


----------



## Husq445 (Sep 22, 2009)

TheLastDaze, It ran alot cooler and smoother than factory, power wise you 

will notice a difference. I ported the cylinder shortly after doing the mufler 

mod so I didnt get a lot of run time on it with just the muff mod. The porting 

of the cylinder makes the massive difference in power.


J. W Younger, I tig welded it with alum fill rod. (welder by trade)
these mufflers are a alum alloy, like pot metal


----------



## J.W Younger (Sep 22, 2009)

Husq445 said:


> TheLastDaze, It ran alot cooler and smoother than factory, power wise you
> 
> will notice a difference. I ported the cylinder shortly after doing the mufler
> 
> ...


thanks my wifes brother just bought one and I volentered under the influence to do the muffler. now that I know its alloy I can opt out


----------



## nikocker (Sep 23, 2009)

*Hhhmmm. . . .*

Nice lookin muffler mod. . . However, it looks like you've cut the chainbrake handle a little close to the muffler outlet. Are you sue the brake will work if you need it?? Even worse it looks as though it's so close it would melt off! 
OBTW smaller dogs on that little 445 might make it bog less in the cut. . . not so much leverage on the bar.

Al


----------



## duane9835 (Sep 23, 2009)

You might want to try running the 100:1 amsoil and using premium fuel. It made a big difference in my saw.

Every once in a while I throw in some Torco racing fuel and LOOK OUT!!!!
:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Husq445 (Sep 23, 2009)

Chainbrake still works fine has not "melted off" have 4 cords cut like this. As far as the dogs, the factory ones are so short there hardly useable. Needed longer ones to keep away from muffler after modification, No problems with bogging. I also ported the carb and welded a piston dome on factory piston.


----------



## TheLastDaze (Sep 26, 2009)

My saw was bogging out because as stated I was pushing it too hard with the stock chain, which I sharpened with the wrong size file anyhow I bought a new stihl chain for it (yellow link) man look out that sucker cuts through 22" like butter. Now I know what chain to buy, I'll resharpen and keep the stock chain when I need to run in the dirt


----------

